# Looking to purchase a new PC - Advice needed



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Firstly, sorry if this is in the wrong area of the forum, was not quite sure where to post this. Feel free to move if it's in the wrong forum.

Looking to purchase a new computer in the near future and would appreciate some advice on what to do.

At the moment, I have been offered a Dell XPS 420 for £100, full spec here. It’s around 3 to 4 years old, but at £100, I reckon it’s a good deal, particularly because I know the person I will be buying it from and I know for sure that it is still in v.good working order. My only concern is whether or not it will be too dated in the next few years or not. The other options I have are to purchase a new PC or a refurbished one. I am not looking to get anything too fanciful, the PC will not be used for gaming or anything along those lines, but I would like a computer that in particular can handle, file conversion, the streaming of HD videos and the demands of video editing software smoothly, speedy and without hassle. I am looking to spend in the region of £300 to £350. Would the computers on the market now, for that sort of price, be a significant upgrade on the Dell, or am I better off getting the Dell (and possibly upgrading this?) and saving myself £250?

Also:

Are refurbished computers generally reliable to buy?

and

Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should look for some good deals?

All help very much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't recommend any prebuilt PC. They commonly use lower quality parts and are not upgrade friendly. Have you considered building your own? It's not that difficult and we can assist you. You will get top quality components and better warranties.
We have a very good suggested build list to fit mist any budget: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Jamestt,

The $500 AMD build in the link provided by Tyree would be more than sufficient for your needs.

In terms of being "outdated"; any PC you buy/build will very likely be outdated in a year or two (possibly even months)... you should consider what you need the computer for now (and in the long term) and build according to that. For example, if you intend to game in the near future... replace the PSU with a good quality 650W one and then you can chuck in a mid-high range video card anytime! 

If you intend to do video editing, I would recommend moving up to 8GB RAM on the $500 AMD build (or 6GB if you change to compatible motherboard.)


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank for the replies.

My only reservation with building a computer is the reliability factor. Speaking from experience, i found working with a custom built PC as relatively unreliable (have had a multitude of problematic issues with the PC i now am looking to replace). Of course, not all cases are the same and i'm sure many people have built computers that are perfectly reliable and have run smoothly for lengthy periods, but i still have that niggling concern at the back of my mind, 'what if i spend a **** load and get the same old irritating nuisances all over again.' 

I am not ruling out building one, in fact at this stage, even after everything i have just said, i feel it's the most appealing and likely outcome (haha, expect to see a lot more of me in the near future if that is the case!). But just in case i opt to buy a pre-built PC, does anyone have any recommendations for any sites that i should be looking at for some good deals?

Again, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The only reason to have any problems with a custom build is using low quality components, improperly assembly or perhaps receiving a defective component which is very infrequent with good quality parts.
All of out suggested builds use top quality known compatible components.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, Tyree is absolutely right. Look through the suggested builds (as linked above) and use that as a starting point. If you see any other parts that you may fancy, post them up and get feedback from the guys here.

Just remember, any issues you have you can always post here for free expert advice!


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

helios19 said:


> Hi Jamestt,
> If you intend to do video editing, I would recommend moving up to 8GB RAM on the $500 AMD build (or 6GB if you change to compatible motherboard.)


If i opt for the $500 AMD build, how much extra would i have to pay if i decided to upgrade to 8gb RAM?

Also, just out of curiosity, how much would a prebuilt PC, with a similar spec to the $500 build, roughly cost in the shops? 



helios19 said:


> Just remember, any issues you have you can always post here for free expert advice!


haha thanks. Will almost certainly need some expert advice! Although my current computer is custom built, it was not built by me, regrettably i am not too clued up on the technical side of computers (although i have picked up a fair bit whilst researching what to purchase!).

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2x4GB 1600MHz G.Skill RAM: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, G.SKILL, Desktop Memory, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), 8GB (2 x 4GB)

If a shop sells the parts, there will be a markup in the components price.
If a shop assembles the parts, maybe $50-$75 depending on the area. Installing the OS and/or other software= more.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, the situation as it stands.

Was in the process of buying the $500 AMD build from newegg, but i then discovered that newegg do not deliver to the UK. So i checked out Tigerdirect (who do deliver to the UK), and they have only a few of the parts i need available, plus the shipping costs are pretty costly too. I then began searching for the parts from places in the UK, and had found out that all the parts were all slightly more expensive, and the overall price at the end of it had risen a fair bit. _Sooo_, i started looking at refurbished pcs, and had come across this:

Advent DT1412

Processor Intel® Core™ i7-2600 (3.40 Ghz, 8 MB Cache)
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
RAM 8 GB
Graphics card AMD HD6670
2GB dedicated memory
Hard drive 2 TB
Optical disk drive DVD-RW
Memory card reader Yes
USB 8 USB 2.0 ports
Modem/Ethernet 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet
WiFi Ralink 802.11 b/g/n USB Dongle
Video interface 1 x DVI, 1 x VGA and 1 x HDMI
Sound Onboard

Thoughts? It's £430 and comes with a one year warranty. It's pretty steep and over my original budget, but the spec seems really good. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any brand names available for the RAM & GPU?
That GPU requires a good quality 550W minimum PSU.
Refurbs were returned for a reason. Possibly serious problems or possibility user error.
If the retailer has a one year warranty and that retailer is reliable, it might be a good deal.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Any brand names available for the RAM & GPU?
> That GPU requires a good quality 550W minimum PSU.
> Refurbs were returned for a reason. Possibly serious problems or possibility user error.
> If the retailer has a one year warranty and that retailer is reliable, it might be a good deal.


Not sure about the brand names or the quality of the PSU, never got to find out whilst i was there, so i guess the PSU, as you say could be a problem.

What would you recommend i do? I can't make up my mind. Should i pay the £380 or so on the AMD (which will obviously have fully functioning quality components) or choose the £430 refurb (whos components may be average)? With the refurb you also get windows 7, which i wont do with the AMD, so i guess that would be another £70 on top of the AMD.

As i said above, i am not looking for anything too powerful, not looking to game or anything along those lines, what i will be doing more often than not i guess, is converting, streaming high quality vids and video editing.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

In terms of computers, "refurbished" really sends a chill down my spine! It's a gamble. I suggest you don't give up on the new build yet. The parts don't have to be exactly the same as listed in the suggested builds. You can always swap them around for ones that are available.

Give us some links to online retailers that you are looking to buy from.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a start:

GIGABYTE GA-A55M-S2HP - 51.54

AMD A8-3870K 3.00GHz - 90.95

G.Skill RipJaws 8GB (2x4) 1600MHz - 47.99

Cooler Master Elite 342 Black Micro-ATX - 26.39

Seasonic 620W - 72.46

Seagate Barracuda 500GB  - 53.96

LG DVD/RW - 14.40

Windows 7 Home Premium x64 - 66.00 (special for today)

Total: 423.69 (including OS)


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

In addition to above post:

Imo, I think you can knock down the PSU to a Seasonic 520W one as their is no dedicated GPU. You can scrap the Optical drive and reuse an old one if you have one. That would save you $25 (PS I don't know how to get the english currency symbol, so I left it blank! xD)


----------



## hereisnick (Sep 12, 2010)

helios19 said:


> In terms of computers, "refurbished" really sends a chill down my spine! It's a gamble. I suggest you don't give up on the new build yet. The parts don't have to be exactly the same as listed in the suggested builds. You can always swap them around for ones that are available.
> 
> Give us some links to online retailers that you are looking to buy from.


But if it come with a one year's warranty that should be him covered right?


----------



## hereisnick (Sep 12, 2010)

helios19 said:


> Here is a start:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-S2HP - 51.54
> 
> ...


If he was to buy the system that you have shown here, would the only plus factor be reliability?

I think this guy wants to know _why_ a built system would be better....

I mean the system that you have specified above, looks solid, but does it not pale in comparison to the specs that James has give for the advent.

I mean it has an i7 processor, a 2tb hard drive, 8gb of ram, a dedicated graphics card and a decent one at that. A similar system would cost close to $1200-1300.

Bearing in mind there is no gaming to be had on this computer, not that it couldnt handle it, but does it not seem like with a little minor tweaking in the future that this system could be even better?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Advent DT1412 is an OEM PC so the PSU is most likely lower quality and underpowered so add $100 to that price.
If the seller offers a one year warranty (that may be from Advent and you need to know exactly what is covered), if the seller pays for shipping if the warranty needs to be used, if you can trust the retailer, that's a decent deal.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

hereisnick said:


> If he was to buy the system that you have shown here, would the only plus factor be reliability?
> 
> I think this guy wants to know _why_ a built system would be better....


Well from what I know, yes. In the long run the custom build would save you more as the individual components have separate warranties and because it's top quality it's far more likely to last beyond that period too.



> I mean the system that you have specified above, looks solid, but does it not pale in comparison to the specs that James has give for the advent.
> 
> I mean it has an i7 processor, a 2tb hard drive, 8gb of ram, a dedicated graphics card and a decent one at that. A similar system would cost close to $1200-1300.


Those specs are good no doubt, but keep in mind that it's refurbished so after 1 year anything can happen. Plus those specs are overkill for what he needs. On top of that it's already underpowered (and low quality), meaning if the PSU fails your highly likely to damage other components too. A $1200 system would be brand new and somewhat decent quality imo, so a comparison can't really be made.



> Bearing in mind there is no gaming to be had on this computer, not that it couldnt handle it, but does it not seem like with a little minor tweaking in the future that this system could be even better?


From what I've learned here and through personal experience too, OEM PCs aren't very upgrade friendly (not much flexibility). However these are just my suggestions, the decision is up to Jamestt.

For all I know he could buy that OEM PC and use it with no problems! In the end, it's a gamble! You're just increasing your odds with a Custom build thats all. :smile:


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

helios19 said:


> In terms of computers, "refurbished" really sends a chill down my spine! It's a gamble.
> from.


Yep, pretty much the only thing that is preventing me buying the refurb is the risk factor. I've looked up the subject on google a number of times in the past week or so and a large majority of people that purchase refurbs seem to not have had a problem, but of course there are a fair few that have had difficulties. So like you say, at the end of the day it's a gamble.



helios19 said:


> Give us some links to online retailers that you are looking to buy from.


Ebuyer seem to have the best deals in the UK. Also been looking at overclockers, Dabs and Kustompcs.



helios19 said:


> Here is a start:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-A55M-S2HP - 51.54
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, very much appreciated! Good spec, a little over my original budget, but then again i've pretty much accepted now that i may have to pay a little more to get something decent.

Going to think it over, weigh up the pros and cons and try to come up with a decision.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, so...took a gamble and went with the refurb in the end. Visited the store and was able to get the price down from £430, all the way down to £269 (they offered a discount due to missing parts. Keyboard, Mouse, Box etc). At that price, even with the reliability risk, i just couldn't say no.

So as was rightly pointed out, the PSU is underpowered at 405w, can anyone recommended a PSU that would be suitable for this machine? Full spec below:


_Computer
Model : Advent DT1412 To be filled by O.E.M.
Serial Number : To be filled by O.E.M.
Mainboard : FoxConn H61MXL/H61MXL-K
BIOS : AMI (OEM) B63D3E01 11/03/2011
Intel vPro : 7.00.10.1203
Total Memory : 8GB DIMM DDR3

Processors
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (4C 8T 3.69GHz Turbo, 3.7GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)

Chipset
Memory Controller : Foxconn Core (Sandy Bridge) DRAM Controller 100MHz, 2x 4GB DIMM DDR3 1.33GHz 128-bit

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : Asint SLA302G08-EDJ1C 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)
Memory Module : Asint SLA302G08-EDJ1C 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)

Video System
Video Adapter : AMD Radeon HD 6670 (400 SM5.0 800MHz, 2GB DDR3 1GHz 128-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
OpenCL GP Processor : AMD Radeon HD 6670 (480SP 6C 800MHz, 2GB DDR3 1GHz 128-bit)
Compute Shader Processor : AMD Radeon HD 6670 (400SP 800MHz, 2GB DDR3 1GHz 128-bit)

Storage Devices
Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 (2TB, SATA600, 5900rpm) : 2TB (C
Generic- Compact Flash (USB2) : N/A (G
Generic- SM/xD-Picture (USB2) : N/A (H
Generic- SD/MMC (USB2) : N/A (I
Generic- MS/MS-Pro/HG (USB2) : N/A (J
ATAPI iHAS124 B (1GB, SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : 999MB (F

Logical Storage Devices
System : 20GB (NTFS)
Windows (C : 2TB (NTFS) @ Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 (2TB, SATA600, 5900rpm)
Removable Drive (G : N/A @ Generic- Compact Flash (USB2)
Removable Drive (H : N/A @ Generic- SM/xD-Picture (USB2)
Removable Drive (I : N/A @ Generic- SD/MMC (USB2)
Removable Drive (J : N/A @ Generic- MS/MS-Pro/HG (USB2)
Hard Disk (Q : N/A
WEEK44_SPRING (F : 999MB (UDF) @ ATAPI iHAS124 B (1GB, SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Foxconn H61 LPC Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : T0 C3-33
Audio Device : Foxconn Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Codec : Realtek Semi Realtek 662 High Definition Audio
Audio Device : Hightech Information System Turks HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]
Audio Codec : ATI (AMD) HDMI Audio
Serial Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : Foxconn Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
USB Controller 1 : Foxconn Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
USB Controller 2 : Foxconn Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Printers and Faxes
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer (600x600, Colour)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)

Peripherals

Network Services
Network Adapter : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20) (Ethernet, 100Mbps)

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows 7 Home 6.01.7601 (Service Pack 1)
Platform Compliance : x64_

All help very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

550W minimum good quality PSU for the 6670.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series).


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Tyree, thanks for the reply.

How many amps do i need on the 12v rail(s)? Below is the spec for the PSU i currently have, is this good enough? If not, would you mind explaining why? As i said earlier on, the technical side of computers is by no means my forte, a brief explanation as to why the below PSU is not suitable would be greatly appreciated. 











If the above is not suitable, i've been browsing for 550w+ PSUs, and have come across the following. Any good?
*
550w:

Cooler Master GX RS-550-ACAA-E3 Power supply - 550 Watt -£49
XFX Core Edition PRO550W Power supply - 550 Watt - £46

650w:

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply -£67*

Also, will a 550w PSU be sufficient enough? Do you think it's worth spending a little more to get something a little more powerful? I'm looking to spend around £50, but if necessary, i'm willing to pay a slight more.


Again, thanks very much for all the help so far.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

550W is good for the 6670 but more power never hurts.
For guaranteed quality-


Tyree said:


> SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series).


----------



## hereisnick (Sep 12, 2010)

that reply hardly helps him make an informed decision. neither does it answer even one of his questions or requests. how do you know that that is a good supply for that card? what current is ideal for it? 
more power never hurts? is he supposed to part with his money based on it never hurts? what are the details, the facts, that will fill him with confidence? he has asked you to help him understand and you have blanked him. why not make him and anyone else who might stumble upon this thread more knowledgable and then you will negate any future queries at least from this person.


----------



## shrilly (Jun 8, 2012)

he has been helping very well i think common knowledge really at this point 550 is pretty minimum and of course more power to be on the safe side to add components or anything in the future one two to be sure its at peak power to handle any processing and maximum performance i always get a little better than whats neccesary


----------



## hereisnick (Sep 12, 2010)

that is fair enough shrilly, but i have looked at his mobo and there is no more room for expansion. unless he adds another hard drive. i have seen other recommendations in other threads and nothing is Taylored. what's the point of getting something that is 800w if you can't add anything. isn't that good advice? at least give him the pro's and cons. the only thing i can see him adding based on his spec is maybe switching the graphics card in the future or hard drive. if that is something he may do, then yes choose a bigger psu. if not then go for the 550. at least then he knows why he may need a bigger one and then he can decide for himself.


----------



## shrilly (Jun 8, 2012)

hereisnick said:


> that is fair enough shrilly, but i have looked at his mobo and there is no more room for expansion. unless he adds another hard drive. i have seen other recommendations in other threads and nothing is Taylored. what's the point of getting something that is 800w if you can't add anything. isn't that good advice? at least give him the pro's and cons. the only thing i can see him adding based on his spec is maybe switching the graphics card in the future or hard drive. if that is something he may do, then yes choose a bigger psu. if not then go for the 550. at least then he knows why he may need a bigger one and then he can decide for himself.


True


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

hereisnick said:


> that reply hardly helps him make an informed decision. neither does it answer even one of his questions or requests. how do you know that that is a good supply for that card? what current is ideal for it?
> more power never hurts? is he supposed to part with his money based on it never hurts? what are the details, the facts, that will fill him with confidence? he has asked you to help him understand and you have blanked him. why not make him and anyone else who might stumble upon this thread more knowledgable and then you will negate any future queries at least from this person.


How could the info be more informative? 
Any good quality PSU, like those posted, that has sufficient power for the hardware in question is good.
550W is good for that particular GPU.
More power, if the OP has the available funds and wants some headroom for possible future expansion, never hurts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

hereisnick said:


> that is fair enough shrilly, but i have looked at his mobo and there is no more room for expansion. unless he adds another hard drive. i have seen other recommendations in other threads and nothing is Taylored. what's the point of getting something that is 800w if you can't add anything. isn't that good advice? at least give him the pro's and cons. the only thing i can see him adding based on his spec is maybe switching the graphics card in the future or hard drive. if that is something he may do, then yes choose a bigger psu. if not then go for the 550. at least then he knows why he may need a bigger one and then he can decide for himself.


If the OP would decides to upgrade the GPU a bigger PSU might be required.
Hence the inclusion "more power never hurts".


----------



## hereisnick (Sep 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> If the OP would decides to upgrade the GPU a bigger PSU might be required.
> Hence the inclusion "more power never hurts".


Yes, but as far as he knows, that could mean that it will make his computer go faster, where as in fact it wont. I just think that a bit of an explanation as to why it never hurts, would help him to decide whether to spend his extra cash. Something like "more power never hurts, especially if you are upgrading then there will be an extra draw on power by the additional components or newer, more demanding components". What if he never decides to upgrade again, then that extra power is redundant and wasted. He doesnt know what it's for, that is why he is here and he has asked you in his first post on this page to explain it to him but you havent even acknowledged any of his questions.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't think you're giving the OP enough credit to their comprehension of the thread posts.
If/when the OP informs us of anything that is not understood we can offer a more detailed explanation.
More power is never redundant or wasted as the components will only draw what power is required.
Let's keep the posts relative to the OP's questions to avoid any further confusion.


----------



## shrilly (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyree said:


> I don't think you're giving the OP enough credit to their comprehension of the thread posts.
> If/when the OP informs us of anything that is not understood we can offer a more detailed explanation.
> More power is never redundant or wasted as the components will only draw what power is required.
> Let's keep the posts relative to the OP's questions to avoid any further confusion.


Agreed


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Summing everything up, Go with this if you have no intentions of upgrading/OCing in the near future:



jamestt said:


> XFX Core Edition PRO550W Power supply - 550 Watt - £46


Or get this one if you do:



> Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply -£67


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

If you are going to get a better graphics card in the future then you will need the
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 listed above

Dude you only paid like £240 for a i7 system that's ridiculously good!!!its about £900 in the UK averagly to build a i7 system... Just go for the Corsair 650TX PSU you wont regret it in the long run.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Dude you only paid like £240 for a i7 system that's ridiculously good!!!its about £900 in the UK averagly to build a i7 system


That is true.... its making me suspicious as to why they bumped the price down that much so fast, Even without a keyboard/box i would hardly discount half the price.... You may want to double check with the new PSU that all your hardware is functioning properly.

I agree with the above post about the PSU choice.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the help, just to note i appreciate all the replies i have received in this thread.

Had put the PSU search on hold for the past couple of days or so, but will most likely get either the XFX Core Edition PRO550W or the Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK.

Thanks again.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Please post back to let us know how you get on .


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys, been a while but i am now ready to purchase a PSU.

Is this PSU any good? Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Will work out quite a bit cheaper (£30) than the two PSUs i mentioned in my last post, so would obviously be ideal. Would purchasing a PSU from the US be ok (compatibility wise)? Will the voltage differences between the US and the UK be a problem?

Will my warranty still be valid considering i'm purchasing from the US to the UK, if anything went wrong, would i have to pay for shipping?

All help very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well here's two shop's in the uk for you to have a look at Eclipse Computers Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC

if your not sure about anything they will help you out give you free advice before you spend any money.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Regardless of any warranty issues, Newegg does not deliver outside of north america. Even if they did, the costs would make it prohibitive. Choose a UK based vendor.


----------



## Innah (Aug 20, 2012)

When buying PC or any gadget it always help to know some relevant information about the product first. Basically, the top sources of information include:

1. Client reviews
2. Unbiased views from the editor
3. Manufacturer's Information

With the details working to give you the best product overview, you will surely be guided when buying a PC. There are lots of sites on the worldwide web and some of these sites are Tech Bargains and PC World.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.



gcavan said:


> Regardless of any warranty issues, Newegg does not deliver outside of north america. Even if they did, the costs would make it prohibitive. Choose a UK based vendor.


My brother is going on holiday to the US this week, if the PSU i suggested from newegg is suitable for my PC, he'll be ordering it from the US and then bringing it back over. So shipping to the UK is not a problem.



steve32mids said:


> well here's two shop's in the uk for you to have a look at Eclipse Computers Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC
> 
> if your not sure about anything they will help you out give you free advice before you spend any money.


I've searched various UK based shops and all are slightly more expensive than it would be purchasing from America, in fact purchasing from the US will save me a good 20-30 pounds.



Innah said:


> When buying PC or any gadget it always help to know some relevant information about the product first. Basically, the top sources of information include:
> 
> 1. Client reviews
> 2. Unbiased views from the editor
> ...


That's the thing, i have read various reviews and all the reviews i have read about all the PSUs i have mentioned are very positive. So i guess it comes down to minute details, and being a relative beginnerto all this i guess it's hard to spot what small details would be best suited to my PC. 

Btw does any know if this is a part of the CX0GS-M Series? Tyree suggests on the first post on the second page that i should avoid the CX0GS-M Series, is the PSU i suggested from newegg a part of that series?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My post contained a typo and my apologies for any confusion that caused.
CX--GS--M are three different series and are not recommended.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I would suggest using SCAN or Overclockers as a UK retailer as i have had lots of past experience and can recommend them both


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Tyree said:


> My post contained a typo and my apologies for any confusion that caused.
> CX--GS--M are three different series and are not recommended.
> All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


Is the TX series any good? Looking to purchase this:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply




A1tecice said:


> I would suggest using SCAN or Overclockers as a UK retailer as i have had lots of past experience and can recommend them both


Ideally i'd like to purchase from the UK as it would make a lot of things a lot easier, but considering i am now in a position where i can save £20 or £30 or so, i feel i may as well take it. The warranty shouldn't be a problem as i contacted Corsair and they said i could ship the PSU to them if anything was to go wrong.


Thanks again all for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The TX Series Corsair are SeaSonic built making them top quality.
Warranty is rarely a problem with any good quality PSU.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The TX Series Corsair are SeaSonic built making them top quality.
> Warranty is rarely a problem with any good quality PSU.


Ok, thanks mate. Think i'll most like be going with this one.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Just buy it from the UK, ebuyer.com. its waaaày cheaper if you consider the plane ticket. I got the corsair tx one from ebuyer came next day and works really well for gaming.


----------

